# Audio output visualizer



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey, ive been searching for a program that visualizes each individual output channel as a seperate "graph", but havent found any.
I have however found things like this for inputs.(ex. a mic).
Doesnt need to ba any fancy graphics, id prefer the standard "EQ bars".

This is mainly just to be able to roughly monitor each channel during playback of unknown files to determine if its surround.

Ex: If i use a 5.1 sound system and play a 5.1 sound file i would like to see activity on all 6 channels, 
and if i play a stereo file on the same system i would only see activity on the L and R channels.

If this doesnt exist, is there a way i can set the output as an input :huh: so that the program that works with input can read the output? 
The program im thinking of here is PAS Surround Meter.
Exactly the function i want just with outputs.
In this program i can select sound drivers(see website for pics), but it only shows microsoft sound mapper which is reading my mic...

Hope this is the right thread as i didnt find any other that fits


----------

